# popcorn maker in charity shop



## Maff (Jun 27, 2019)

Learning about home roasting and saw a maker yesterday. It's an Elpine 1200w. Has the side vents to rotate the coffee.

Now where do I get green beans if I don't get a chance to visit artisan coffee shops near me. Is it ok to ask my supplier by post to supply me with a small sample?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A lot of roasters supply green beans. Rave comes instantly to mind


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Coffee compass do greens too. Think it's an option on grind type.


----------



## Maff (Jun 27, 2019)

Thanks. I have some from Rave. Nice cheap 500g bag to learn. (haven't opened them yet. Hope they're nice and green- there's no use by date on them)

Once I've gotten to a decent roasting I'll probably start ordering the greens from my current supplier, Compass


----------

